# What courses can I talk while not working?



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

Looking to take some courses to give me an edge over other apprentices. Maybe a fire alarm course? PLCs? With the over-saturation of apprentices in this region I'd like to put myself above the rest.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Are you in the US or Canada?


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

Suncoast Power said:


> Are you in the US or Canada?


Canada


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I would have like to have more CAD experience if I had the luxury of time to do it.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

Suncoast Power said:


> I would have like to have more CAD experience if I had the luxury of time to do it.


Like with Revit?


----------



## spinninwheels (Oct 28, 2012)

Not sure if you're union or not, but if you are, you could contact the hall/training co-ordinator and see courses that are available.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

spinninwheels said:


> Not sure if you're union or not, but if you are, you could contact the hall/training co-ordinator and see courses that are available.


They just offer safety courses which are usually required for jobsites. Any apprentice can get those. I'm looking towards things I can self learn on my own.


----------



## spinninwheels (Oct 28, 2012)

shockme123 said:


> They just offer safety courses which are usually required for jobsites. Any apprentice can get those. I'm looking towards things I can self learn on my own.


Too bad, our hall has a list of job specific stuff like FA, PV, Blueprint reading, etc, as well as safety stuff.

Are you in Alberta?


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

spinninwheels said:


> Too bad, our hall has a list of job specific stuff like FA, PV, Blueprint reading, etc, as well as safety stuff.
> 
> Are you in Alberta?


Newfoundland


----------



## rankin (Apr 14, 2015)

Well, I don't know how much of an "edge" this would give you, but if you like to be among the last guys on the job (after all the roughing in and wire pulling is done) then look into premises cabling.

Data and low voltage in general is a really big sub-sector of the electrical industry that many wireman aren't keen on. Unfortunately, at least in my local, little time is spent teaching apprentices about data.

thefoa.org is a good place to start learning about this stuff. They even have a cheap little textbook you can order. There's certifications for this stuff too, for example: http://www.thefoa.org/cpct.html

Fire alarm stuff is also something worth looking into. Every large-scale construction job I've been on so far has someone on the crew who just does the fire alarm system installation. I don't know very much about it, though.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been in the trade for twelve years and pegged as a *** (fire alarm guy) for 8 of those years, learning various codes, control circuits and relay logic, troubleshooting etc it's something new every day. Most electricians don't bother with it so once you're established as that guy, it's job security. I make the same as general foremen in our local and don't have to deal with green guys, installing 4" RMC or pulling 600s. What I do is mostly gravy, I usually don't even have to run my own pipe


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

shockme123 said:


> Default What courses can I talk while not working?


I might take a course in spelling and proofreading...


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

*"... can I talk while not working? "

*From the OP heading.

The answer to this is that almost all of my apprentices have mastered talking while not working.

I think this is due to TV programming. 

If you pay attention, you'll note that virtually any time an actor pitches a line, he's ONLY pitching that line. Otherwise, he's motionless.

So, when they enter the trades, they assume that it's all an act, and that their personal motion should stop while they deliver their lines.

Even digging and talking is too complex for simultaneous occurrence. 

Maybe it's a generational 'thing.' :001_unsure:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> I might take a course in spelling and proofreading...


Had to laugh, I thought the same thing......

Seriously though, I don't know if there are actual courses but around here there are VERY few guys who can design, install and especially troubleshoot controls. 

The few who can are about half Millwright and half Electrician. It seems that a lot of 'electrical' problems turn out to be mechanical and 'mechanical problems' are often electrical. 

Study hydraulic and pneumatic diagrams, learn what each component does and how to test the electrical part of them. 

If you develop a knack for controls and enjoy working alone and don't mind being thrown to the lions once in a while, you'll never be out of work.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

From my in-depth understanding of average Canadian housing you need specialized tools and training for satellite installs. I think you could find your forte.


----------

